# SOLD BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!! evinrude-speedibike-kit



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2016)

Are you a real motor bicycle fan?
I've enjoyed having this for some time, now letting someone else have a chance. These are very uncommon, only 6 complete ones known.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-1932-1936-evinrude-speedibike-kit.59055/


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2016)

Now $4400.00 with papers! Last price drop, only till midnight(CST) 11-27-2016
Continental USA shipping only.


----------

